# dhcp-setup

## Macrobiotus

Also: Ich habe ein lokales Netzwerk mit statisch vergebenen IP-Adressen. 

Nun will ich aber mit einer neuen Netzwerkkarte (eth1) einen Rechner "an's Internet" anschließen.  Dazu brauche ich dhcp (oder so?  --Achtung Newbie bei dhcp).  Gefunden habe ich die ebuilds pump und dhcp, aber mit den config-files komme ich so nicht klar. Gibt es irgendwo eine möglichst einfache Doku dafür (auf deutsch würde helfen)?

----------

## hopfe

auf Welche Art willst du ins Internet, DSL ?

darfür gibt es auf der gentoo.de seite den folgenden Link  ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/gentoo-deutsch/gentoo-pppoe-dsl.tar.bz2

vielleicht hilft der dir weiter.

----------

## Macrobiotus

Wenn die es endlich schaffen mir den Anschluss freizuschalten soll es ISH werden. Hat da jemand eigentlich schon Erfahrungen?

----------

## hopfe

Ok mit ISH selbst kenn ich nicht aber viele Bekannte von mir haben Chello in Österreich funktionert auch über Telekabel. Nur sind dort die Übertragugsraten nicht so hoch.

Habe nochmals mit einen meiner Bekannten gesprochen, die haben angeblich alle eine fixe Ip-Adresse, und benötigen daher kein DHCP.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

warum willst du denn im  LAN auf DHCP umsteigen?

es is ja schnurzel, weil die rechner im insternet (warscheinlich) nicht sichtbar sind, ich kenn nur 2 methoden um ins inet zu kommen proxy, und gateway(iptables), und bei beiden wird im internet nur die IP-adresse deines server benutzt.

jax

----------

## Macrobiotus

[quote="KiLLaCaT"]warum willst du denn im  LAN auf DHCP umsteigen?

Will ich ja garnicht. Das ISH-Modem wird (angeblich) an eine Netzwerkkarte (DHCP) angeschlossen und mein statischen LAN bleibt wie es ist. Wenn denn mal alles klappt......

----------

## KiLLaCaT

dann is es so, dass du dein modem ans eth1 steckst, und mit dem ins netzs gehst?

wenn das so ist, brauchst du nur ein bissi im gentoo-install-guide blättern, und die entsprchenden einstellungen treffen(warum glaubst du wurde dhcp entwickelt  :Wink:  ) dann is die sache erledigt.

MfG

jax

----------

## Deever

siehe /etc/conf.d/net

Steht afaik auch im guide... :Wink: 

dev

----------

## Macrobiotus

[quote="KiLLaCaT"]

wenn das so ist, brauchst du nur ein bissi im gentoo-install-guide blättern,

du meist soetwas wie das net-setup srcipt der Install-CD?   Hab' ich aber nicht gefunden  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi

inder /etc/conf.d/net

steht irgendo was von 

```
eth0="..."
```

dann einfach das ... durch dhcp ersetzen.

jax

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *Quote:*   

>  Ok mit ISH selbst kenn ich nicht aber viele Bekannte von mir haben Chello in Österreich funktionert auch über Telekabel. Nur sind dort die Übertragugsraten nicht so hoch. 
> 
> Habe nochmals mit einen meiner Bekannten gesprochen, die haben angeblich alle eine fixe Ip-Adresse, und benötigen daher kein DHCP.

 

ich hab hier auch chello plus, mittlerweile ist der downstream auf 1Mbit hochgeschraubt, also von nicht so hohen übertragungsraten würd ich da nun nicht sprechen.

was die fixen ip's betrifft: du kannst die ip sowohl fix eintragen oder eben per dhcp beziehen (leasetime ist glaub ich auf 36 jahre gestellt).

jedoch vorsicht....bei chello musst du dafür aber die mac adresse der jeweiligen karte angeben, ansonsten kommste nicht ins netz, wenn die nicht freigeschalten ist.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

und wie kann ich die MAC adresse angeben?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

die MAC adresse angeben? mit dem befehl ifconfig da steht dann irgendwo Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:5B:FF:CA:03

und die kombination (in obigen fall 00:02:5B:FF:CA:03) gibst du chello und sagst ihnen, dass sie dir die freischalten sollen.

----------

## Macrobiotus

Bis jetzt erstmal DANKE für die Antworten.  Jetzt müssen die es von ISH nur noch gebacken kriegen mir das Modem zu "installieren". 

Dann kann ich ja weiter fragen   :Wink: 

----------

